# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  sex nakon poroda

## vihorka

evo da i ja priupitam dali itko ima ovakvih problema. Prije tri godine rodila blizance, i sada prije 2,5 mjeseca još jedno dijete. Kuća, odgoj, dvorište, vrt i sve ostale čari žene kod kuće stvarno me iscrpljuju i zbilja nemam volju za sex. Dali se još to ikome događa i kako da si pomognem, već skoro 6mj bez odnosa i zbilja neznam kako da se popravim jer zbilja nie fer prema mm. help!

----------


## slavonka2

Uf, vidim da ima tema puno pogleda a niti jedan odgovor... Kao da je sex svima super... hehehe :Rolling Eyes: 

Činjenica je da što se više keksaš to i više želiš. Ženama poslije poroda ponekad treba više vremena da im se vrati želja i između nastojanja da budu super mame, kućanice i supruge zaboravljaju da trebaju biti dobre ljubavnice (tu mislim na MM-ove, ne na švrljanje  :Grin: ) a i same znamo da je sex u vezama jako bitan. 
Kako se organiziramo... a kada nešto želiš onda nađeš vremena iako to zvuči kao fraza. Kada djeca vikendom spavaju popodne, dok čekam jeftinu struju za peglanje a klinci već u krpama, sad su vrućine i ne da se spavati... iskoristi i to pa skupa pod tuš...

Ajme ima toliko ideja, iako znam biti preumorna potrebno je malo poticaja i nikada mi poslije ne bude žao  :Wink: . Samo se treba aktivirati i sve će se srediti. Djeca će biti sve veća pa će i bolje spavati a ti biti malo više odmorna. Neka to bude vrijeme koje ćete ti i tvoj MM posvetiti samo sebi, a valjda možete barem tri puta tjedno odvojiti pola sata za vaš brak. Taj dan ne operem suđe ili sl. i tako je sutra novi dan. Suđe će čekati ali naša ljubav, brak, osjećaji povezanosti i potrebe neće. :Razz:

----------


## spajalica

na tu temu ima vise topica 
na ovom se bas raspravljalo jako puno o slicnom probelmu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66945-I...aj%C4%8Dinstvo

----------


## Apsu

Znači, sex nakon poroda. Prošlo je babinje. Danas je 50 dana od poroda. Rezana sam, ne znam koliko šavova jer nisam htjela znat. Do neki dan nisam uopce pogledala dolje jer mi je taj rez ostao velika trauma. Lijepo je zašiveno, samo tanka crta ostala.. 
Ginekolog me narucio tek za 20 dana pa nista ne znam kako je dolje  :Rolling Eyes:  

E sad.. Želju za sexom imam jaku, ali strah jos jaci.. Sve je psihicki, rana me ne boli dok ne pomislim na nju, onda ju odma osjetim i sva se najezim od uzasa. Neki dan sam se probala opustiti i probali smo sex ali nisam se usudila. Imam svakakve misli u glavi - da cu opet puknut, da ce previse boljeti, da ce mi uc i da nece moc izac (  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Posto nisam jos isla ginekologu strah me i da mozda jos nije zaraslo, da mogu nesto zeznut.. 
Vjerujem da mi nece bit ugodno sexat se neko vrijeme, vjerojatno ce malo bolit i zatezat i bit neugodno, al nije to tako strasno bas kak ja mislim jelda?  :Sad:

----------


## matahari

Meni je bilo poprilicno bolno prvih 2-3 mj. Prvi odnos smo imali nakon ginekoloskog pregleda, kad je doktor potvrdio da je sve ok.

----------


## Beti3

Uopće se ne trebate toga bojati. Sve je zaraslo kako treba već davno. Ništa neće ostati unutra, ništa neće boljeti, ništa neće puknuti. Treba samo paziti da ne dođe do nove trudnoće, ako niste spremni za još jedno dijete.

Sve ostalo je u glavi. Sex je dio braka, i to onaj bolji dio i posve je glupo odricati ga se. 
Ne treba nikakav doktor dati znak da je sve u redu. Nakon mjesec i pol sve je natrag na svom mjestu.

----------


## sirius

> Znači, sex nakon poroda. Prošlo je babinje. Danas je 50 dana od poroda. Rezana sam, ne znam koliko šavova jer nisam htjela znat. Do neki dan nisam uopce pogledala dolje jer mi je taj rez ostao velika trauma. Lijepo je zašiveno, samo tanka crta ostala.. 
> Ginekolog me narucio tek za 20 dana pa nista ne znam kako je dolje  
> 
> E sad.. Želju za sexom imam jaku, ali strah jos jaci.. Sve je psihicki, rana me ne boli dok ne pomislim na nju, onda ju odma osjetim i sva se najezim od uzasa. Neki dan sam se probala opustiti i probali smo sex ali nisam se usudila. Imam svakakve misli u glavi - da cu opet puknut, da ce previse boljeti, da ce mi uc i da nece moc izac (  )
> 
> Posto nisam jos isla ginekologu strah me i da mozda jos nije zaraslo, da mogu nesto zeznut.. 
> Vjerujem da mi nece bit ugodno sexat se neko vrijeme, vjerojatno ce malo bolit i zatezat i bit neugodno, al nije to tako strasno bas kak ja mislim jelda?


Uopce nije strasno.
Daj se fino opusti , popi pola case vina i ne cekaj ginekologa za blagoslov.

----------


## Ginger

Eh, nacekala bi se ja da cekam blagoslov ginekologa  :Grin: 
Meni je malo nelagodan osjecaj na pocetku, al poslije sve 5
Ono, malo polakse na pocetku i to je to

----------


## Peterlin

> Uopce nije strasno.
> Daj se fino opusti , popi pola case vina i ne cekaj ginekologa za blagoslov.


X

Apsu, sretna si žena - puno ih je kojima rođenje djeteta negativno utječe na želju...

Samo se prije dogovori s mužem da posluša ako budeš morala reći "uspori" ili čak "dosta"...

----------


## Apsu

Bojim se, bojim, ne znam ni sama cega, znam samo da sam jako osjetljiva na rane i da mi je to sad ogromna psihicka prepreka, sva se stisnem kad pomislim sa nesto ide blizu reza.. Zapravo, trebala bi litru vina , a dojim pa ne mogu  :Grin:  

Ajde, mozda ste me malo ohrabrile.. Ak sam mogla rodit, pa valjda se mogu i posexat ko covjek  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

Apsu, ne razmisljaj, samo kreni.  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Razmisli o lubrikantu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Bojim se, bojim, ne znam ni sama cega, znam samo da sam jako osjetljiva na rane i da mi je to sad ogromna psihicka prepreka, sva se stisnem kad pomislim sa nesto ide blizu reza.. Zapravo, trebala bi litru vina , a dojim pa ne mogu  
> 
> Ajde, mozda ste me malo ohrabrile.. Ak sam mogla rodit, pa valjda se mogu i posexat ko covjek


To je sluznica, zaraslo je to već. 

Ja sam sa mlađim sinom preživjela prvi ginekološki pregled cca mjesec dana nakon poroda. A imala sam 22 šava nakon epiziotomije jer su me pošteno izrezali radi poštede djeteta (prijevremeni porod). Nije bilo ugodno, ali sam preživjela sve ono železinje, špigle i ostali pribor koje je dr. gurnuo unutra. Da prostiš, seks ne može biti toliko neugodan ni pod razno. 

I potpis na Juranu - uzmi lubrikant tek da ti se nađe... Možda ne bude trebalo, a možda i bude.

----------


## Apsu

A daj, o ovom nisam ni razmisljala da ce mi ginekolog gurat svasta  :Sad:

----------


## rahela

> Razmisli o lubrikantu.


ovo sam ja došla reći

----------


## Ginger

E da, lubrikant je super stvar za pocetke
To je bila prva stvar koju sam kupila u prvom shopingu nakon poroda  :Laughing:

----------


## rahela

> E da, lubrikant je super stvar za pocetke
> To je bila prva stvar koju sam kupila u prvom shopingu nakon poroda


i meni poslije poroda s Korinom
i sad mu, naravno, prošao rok, a ostalo ga hrpu, jer je trebalo samo prvih par puta, tako da opet prvi šoping po lubrić  :Laughing:

----------


## nanimira

> Bojim se, bojim, ne znam ni sama cega, znam samo da sam jako osjetljiva na rane i da mi je to sad ogromna psihicka prepreka, sva se stisnem kad pomislim sa nesto ide blizu reza.. Zapravo, trebala bi litru vina , a dojim pa ne mogu  
> 
> Ajde, mozda ste me malo ohrabrile.. Ak sam mogla rodit, pa valjda se mogu i posexat ko covjek


 :Love:  go for it!! Dosta razmišljanja  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

rahela pa slobodno ga koristis i poslije  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

piše negdje na njemu rok trajanja godinu dana od otvaranja  :Undecided: 
radije ću do dućana

----------


## vikki

Mislim da ću i ja na kraju po lubrikant, pet i pol mjeseci poslije poroda i jedan jedini vrlo bolan odnos. Želja se nekakva čak i pojavi, ali izvedba katastrofa, kao da sam zabetonirana  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

vikki probaj, lakse je

rahela, ma mislila san poslije prvih nekoliko odnosa  :Grin:

----------


## rahela

> vikki probaj, lakse je
> 
> rahela, ma mislila san poslije prvih nekoliko odnosa


nije bilo potrebe  :Wink:

----------


## vikki

> nije bilo potrebe


Sretnice!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Mene je isto bilo strah sexa nakon poroda, ali, kad sam nadisla strah, skuzila sam da puno vise uzivam u sexu nego prije poroda. Kao da sam promijenila spol i postala muskarac  :Smile: . Prije mi je trebala romantika, predigra, simo-tamo, a sada-navali narode! Problem nam je najvise naci vrijeme za sex. Najbolja nam je za to subota, jer, tad klinku vodimo na plivanje, a nakon plivanja spava 3-4 sata, tako da imamo dosta vremena i za nekoliko rundi. 
Zato, djecu na bazene i uzivaj narode!

----------


## Dilek

Kod nas je kao i kod yummy_mummy. U trudnoci smo se cesto seksali, ali jako sam se bojala kako ce sve biti iza poroda. 
Bilo me strah da uopce pogledam u gacice jedno vrijeme, jer me sve asociralo samo na porod i imala sam neku disocijaciju sa svojom vaginom. Nekako se prenamijenila zbog poroda i nisam se jedno vrijeme dozivljavala bas seksualno. Nakon dva i pol mjeseca smo prvi put vodili ljubav. Bilo je dosta cudno, mene bilo strah da sam postala presiroka, vjezbala sam Kegelove kad god bih se sjetila. 
Medjutim, tri i pol mjeseca iza poroda me uhvatilo i bili smo u akciji kao na pocetku veze.

----------


## Sabačonka

Ja sam još uvijek u babinju, ali želja mi se već vratila!  No pičekati ću još neko vrijeme (radi se o 2 šava na prirodno puknutoj međici). A i čeka se na mm-a, ipak je i on sudjelovao u porodu pa je još uvijek malo istraumatiziran od onog šta se sve nagledao  :Laughing:   Osim toga, moje male cice koje je obožavao sada su prehrambeni proizvod koji pršti mlijekom! Hehe

----------


## Apsu

Ovak, prošlo je 6 mjeseci od poroda a mene sex još uvijek boli.. Dakle, razradili smo jednu, vrlo dosadnu pozu i sad se mogu sexati samo u toj pozi, u svakom drugom položaju me luđački peče, kao da me netko britvicama sjecka unutra, zateže me, osjećaj je kao da je suho i puca a nije suho uopće.. I u ovoj pozi koju koristimo me boli početak sexa al ubrzo postane ugodno..

U glavi mi je tisuću pitanja, jedno od njih je da li je možda nakon epizotomije žena pogriješila u šivanju, previše me zašila ili nešto? 
Drugo je da li će ovo ikada proći.. Mislim, ja bi se htjela normalno sexati a ne bit stisnuta i dosadna ko drvena marija  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovak, prošlo je 6 mjeseci od poroda a mene sex još uvijek boli.. Dakle, razradili smo jednu, vrlo dosadnu pozu i sad se mogu sexati samo u toj pozi, u svakom drugom položaju me luđački peče, kao da me netko britvicama sjecka unutra, zateže me, osjećaj je kao da je suho i puca a nije suho uopće.. I u ovoj pozi koju koristimo me boli početak sexa al ubrzo postane ugodno..
> 
> U glavi mi je tisuću pitanja, jedno od njih je da li je možda nakon epizotomije žena pogriješila u šivanju, previše me zašila ili nešto? 
> Drugo je da li će ovo ikada proći.. Mislim, ja bi se htjela normalno sexati a ne bit stisnuta i dosadna ko drvena marija


Ma ne... ima tome više razloga :Shock: žiljak od epiziotomije je jedan razlog, a hormoni su uzrok tog osjećaja suhoće sluznice i tu se može pomoći. Pitaj ginekologa da li bi ti pomoglo nešto od lubrikanata i točno koji (meni je preporučio neki na bazi vode i bilo je ok, ali dugo sam se oporavljala, mjesecima, jer sam imala 22 šava zbog prijevremenog poroda) Imala sam osjećaj da su me izrezali do grla. 

Ima i tih gelova i s hormonima, ali ne znam kako to ide s dojenjem. Nisam to koristila. Mazala sam si ožiljak bademovim uljem da omekša, a u nedostatku ulja, dječjom Pavlovićevom kremom. Uz malu bebu uvijek imaš tih stvari u kući. ALi oporavak traje - i danas, nakon 13 godina ima dana kad me taj ožiljak zateže i moram paziti kako sjedim, ali to nije često + to je mala cijena za zdravo dijete.

----------


## Peterlin

Sorry na ovom smajliću koji širi oči - ispalo je slučajno, kombinacija neke zagrade i slova....štajaznam.

----------


## Ginger

Apsu, ti jos nisi dobila mengu nakon poroda?
Ja na zadnjem porodu nisam rezana, niti sam pukla, a svejedno me peklo
Sve dok nisam dobila, a "srecom" to je kod mene brzo nakon poroda, ovaj put samo 7 tjedana
I nakon toga je bilo sve po starom
Mozda ti je samo do hormona

----------


## pomikaki

> Apsu, ti jos nisi dobila mengu nakon poroda?
> Ja na zadnjem porodu nisam rezana, niti sam pukla, a svejedno me peklo
> Sve dok nisam dobila, a "srecom" to je kod mene brzo nakon poroda, ovaj put samo 7 tjedana
> I nakon toga je bilo sve po starom
> Mozda ti je samo do hormona


ti hormoni ovise i o dojenju, odnosno koliko sam čitala najčešće se s time povezuje nelagoda pri vaginalnom odnosu koja može trajati dosta dugo nakon poroda
odnosno, tako je "priroda uredila" da se smanji mogućnost preranog ponovnog začeća

----------


## Bluebella

*Apsu*.... i kod mene ista stvar, više ni ne pokušavam nego čekam mengu jer fakat ne mogu, a nemam niti želju.. ispod nule je rekla bih.
veli ginić čim dođe prvi ciklus sve se vraća na staro...  :Cekam:  

*Peterlin* ...22 šava  :Shock:  oprosti na čuđenju ali još nisam čula da je netko imao toliko šavova. iako kak veliš, nek je beba zdrava... al ono  :Naklon:  ja kukam zbog svoja 4 i pitam se dali je moglo i bez toga.

----------


## Apsu

Nisam dobila još da, bila sam jednom nešto poluprokrvarila sa 8 tjedana ali to su vjerojatno bili zaostaci od lohija..

Dakle, moram čekat mengu.. A baš sam na drugom topicu postavila pitanje dal mi se možda menga približava i ispada da da.. Počelo me rasturat sa prvom žličicom dohrane koju je mali pojeo, šta ti je priroda...

----------


## Argente

eh, da...još jedna od radosti odbijanja dohrane  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

e izgleda da je i kod mene situacija kao i kod Apsu, bolni odnosi i uz sav lubrikant...uglavnom dobila sam i stvari prošli mjesec neka 2 dana a ostalo neki iscjedak i sad mi se činilo da ću opet dobiti po simptomima ali ništa bude mi samo iscjedak (mali još sisa ko lud uz svu dohranu koju dobija sad je napunio 10 mj) već me zabrinjava taj iscjedak i to menga koji ide i ne ide

----------


## željkica

kod mene ista stvar,mengu dobila imala cr i svejedno bolii i želje nema!dobit ću rastavu  :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

Boli i sa carskim? E pa to nisam znala! Sad mi je lakše, znači da su stvarno hormoni!

----------


## Argente

Je Apsu, još jedna carica ovdje...nego željkica, kako to misliš - dobila mengu a svejedno boli  :Shock:  ja očekivala spas kad dobijem!

----------


## Ginger

Zeljkice, probaj kakav lubrikant
Zelja ne dodje bas samo tako, bar ne kod svih
Istina je ono sto kazu, sto se vise seksas, imas i vise zelje, vjeruj mi  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

Ja se ne sjecam da me bolilo nakon carskog  :Unsure: 
Arđo sta se odma plasis? Vidis da je vecini bilo bolje nakon gospoje

----------


## Apsu

Ma meni nikakvi lubrikanti ne pomažu.. Al zato sam želju imala 3 tjedna nakon poroda  :Laughing:  Da me ne boli, čak bi mi nekak bilo i bolje nego prije poroda..

----------


## Vrci

Mi imamo želju, al baš nema vremena  :Laughing: 
Malac ide spavati u 22 sata, to nam je taman za dobru noć - a nakon toga se i meni već spava  :Grin: 

Mene zna malo zatezati u početku, ali onda krene ok. A možda me još više živcira što koristimo kondome, to nismo nikad pa nisam naviknuta

----------


## Apsu

Ajde šuti, moj je do prije 2 tjedna išao spavat u ponoć.. Ne znam šta se desilo odjednom da sad u 22 traži u krevet, stavim ga u kimbač, odem radit nekaj svoje, tu i tamo ga dođem pomazit i on spava do pol 23 -23 ko top.. 2 sata imam više za sebe, osjećam se slobodna ko ptičica  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Daje vam vrijeme za seks  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Misliš, za čišćenje kuće?  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene bi bilo surfanje il gledanje serija :D

----------


## Ginger

:oklagija:  
ne zanemarit muzeve

----------


## Ginger

off- Apsu, rekla sam ti da ce doci i to pomicanje spavanja

----------


## Peterlin

> *Peterlin* ...22 šava  oprosti na čuđenju ali još nisam čula da je netko imao toliko šavova. iako kak veliš, nek je beba zdrava... al ono  ja kukam zbog svoja 4 i pitam se dali je moglo i bez toga.


Ma sve je to prošlo... Ja sam kampirala na čuvanju druge trudnoće jer sam se od samog početka otvarala i moje dijete je izdržalo do 34+, a onda je pokušalo uteći iz trbuha... Porođajna težina cca 2000 grama. Kad je beba tak mala, izrežu te bez milosti da poštede dijete. U prvom porodu sam samo pukla i bilo mi je lakše, iako je prvo dijete bilo dvostruko veće. Ja se sjećam da je moja svekrva govorila da naš E. ima glavu manju od naranče... Bio je kao zidarski metar - nula potkožnog masnog tkiva, samo kosti i naborana koža. ALi brzo je to nadoknadio. Hoću reći - manje dijete ne znači i lakši porod i poštedu porođajnog kanala.

Ali to nije tema... Ti unutarnji šavovi nisu mi bili veliki problem, meni su problem bili samo oni bliže ulazu - nakon oba poroda. Hormoni su bili veći problem i istina je - to se riješilo tek kad su krenule redovne menstruacije. Nakon prvog poroda nisam ni znala što je to jer sam ostala trudna drugi put kad je stariji sin imao 6 mjeseci pa mi se redovni ciklus nije ni stigao uspostaviti, ali nakon drugog poroda sve se stabiliziralo tek nakon dosta mjeseci. Do tada smo mm i ja izmislili puno alternativnih načina zadovoljavanja potreba, uz istovremenu poštedu bolnog mjesta. Kad bolje razmislim, nije to bilo tak ni loše... Možda bi i sad valjalo primijeniti štogod od toga, čisto radi razbijanja monotonije. Sad sam klimakterična baba pa imam druge razloge za to, ali svodi se na isto, he he he....

----------


## Danka_

Meni hormoni nisu imali veze, tj. vjerojatno jesu ali nisam primijetila razliku u odnosu na prije i nakon što sam dobila menstruaciju. Dobila sam je nakon 11 ili 13 mjeseci, ne sjećam se više, a prvi seks je bio nakon 1.5-2 mjeseca po porodu. Boljelo je, mislim na penetraciju, ali sve drugo je funkcioniralo ok. Isto sam imala carski.

----------


## Bluebella

> ne zanemarit muzeve


kod mene nema seksa ali moj nije zanemaren  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

> ti hormoni ovise i o dojenju, odnosno koliko sam čitala najčešće se s time povezuje nelagoda pri vaginalnom odnosu koja može trajati dosta dugo nakon poroda
> odnosno, tako je "priroda uredila" da se smanji mogućnost preranog ponovnog začeća


Da, ovisi
Ali nije ni svima isto
Sva moja djeca su iskljucivo dojena, a prva menstruacija je stigla 7-8 tjedana nakon poroda i od tada je ko urica
A nelagoda je nestala bez obzira na dojenje
Al objasnjava zasto neke i dalje osjecaji nelagodu

----------


## Ginger

> kod mene nema seksa ali moj nije zanemaren


 :Laughing:  carice

----------


## gianna87

Jao majko mila pa zar ja jedina imam obrnuti problem?!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  znači, meni se činio da je sve preširoko i "prelubricirano" tak da je neki osjet sveden na minimum!!!!!! znači niš ne boli, ne peče, ne zateže a imala sam poštenu epizotomiju, ne dojim više, menga je tu a osjećaja nigdje... nije mi jasno....

----------


## željkica

> Je Apsu, još jedna carica ovdje...nego željkica, kako to misliš - dobila mengu a svejedno boli  ja očekivala spas kad dobijem!


A boli šta da ti kažem i ja sam razočarana dok krene ajme ,probali smo i sa lubrikantom malo je lakše!

----------


## Lili_nova

Pozdrav!
Nabrzake sam pogledala neke od vasih postova pa da podijelim s vama svoj problem i potrazim savjet!
Proslo je mjesec i pol dana od poroda. Prvi put sam imala odnos sa suprugom nakon nepuna tri tjedna od poroda i boljelo je. Ne previse, al nije bilo ugodno. Napravili smo pauzu pretpostavljajuci da smo prerano pokusali. Medjutim, jos uvijek boli. Odnose imamo, ali meni jos uvijek nije potpuno bezbolno. Posebice je nelagodno na pocetku, a tijekom odnos se malo smanji bol, al ne u potpunosti.
Nije valjda da ce to potrajat jos dugo? Sama inzistiram na odnosu jer imam osjecaj da ce se "treningom" sve poboljsati. Hahaahah  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Zaista imam i osjecaj da je sve nekako preusko.

----------


## Apsu

Čovječe, pa ja nakon 3 tjedna ni hodat nisam normalno mogla, kamoli sexat se.. 

Uglavnom, evo 7 mjeseci od poroda i jos uvijek me pocetak sexa uzasno boli, a sexat se mogu u sveukupno 2 poze (do prije 2 tjedna samo u jednoj, napredovali smo  :Laughing:  )

----------


## jelena.O

preporuka je apscinencija najmanje 6 tjedana

----------


## Lili_nova

Apsu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Al meni zaista oporavak nije bio strasan, ni savovi, ni sjedenje, bi hodanje ni nista. Kad sam vidjela i osjetila da mogu (sve je nekako bilo dobro), pokusali smo, ali je boljelo. Sad je vec proslo skoro dva mjeseca i taj pocetak je bolan. Valjda to nece tako ostati, hm? Joj!

----------


## vikki

Mi smo apstinirali 7 mjeseci, dok nisam dobila menstruaciju (dva-tri bolna pokušaja i snošaja neću ni računati, ne želim ih se sjećati). Čim je stigla m., vratila se i želja i stari libido :D (i dalje dojim na zahtjev).

----------


## lavko

A evo i na ovu temu mogu kukat...moj muž kaže da nije zadovoljan, seks 2-3 puta tjedno, nije kao prije poroda, ali ja nemam toliko volje, umorna sam i ne seksa mi se...
I libido mi je nula i kad se seksm mogla bi komotno listat novine nekd (ne uvijek). 

Kako utjecati na libido? Ja sam i na antidepresivima koji ubijaju želju, tražim nešto za podignut libido.

----------


## Apsu

Više sexa diže libido  :Smile: 
Listaj novine par puta, pa će ti jednom doći da ih zatvoriš i primis se posla :D

----------


## lavko

Joj zvučalo je ružno, ali ozbiljno tražim nešto što će mi podići libido, neki čaj ili gel ili što ja znam već. Problem je u tim mojim antidepresivima ali i u umoru. Ni ne mislim na seks, mislim kako nahranit, okupat, oprat, zabavit dijete i navečer moram doć sebi najprije, a on bi navalio odmah.

----------


## Carmina406

Zna se to dogodit. Nista strasno. Najbolji čaj ti je ovaj koji je Apsu predložila  :Grin:  a ako si preumorna reci mu da si raspoložena za nabrzaka. Tako 2x tjedno i voila

----------


## lavko

Kupila sam neki ženski afrodizijak upravo, Femi-x, hrvatski proizvod..ko zna kaj ću dobit, možda toljagu da me muž s njom opandrči po glavi i poseksa.

----------


## sirius

E, draga moja , najbolji ti je afrodizijak iskljuciti mozak.
samo sto to nije lako.
zaboravi tablete koje se kunu da su afrodizijak ( ako i djeluju , treba im vremena).Probaj citati neki roman sa elementima erotike da malo presaltas mozak , otvori bocu vina i tako...
pokusaj uci u raspolozenje.

----------


## sirius

> A evo i na ovu temu mogu kukat...moj muž kaže da nije zadovoljan, seks 2-3 puta tjedno, nije kao prije poroda, ali ja nemam toliko volje, umorna sam i ne seksa mi se...
> I libido mi je nula i kad se seksm mogla bi komotno listat novine nekd (ne uvijek). 
> 
> Kako utjecati na libido? Ja sam i na antidepresivima koji ubijaju želju, tražim nešto za podignut libido.


Sad vidim da pises da je 2-3 puta tjedno!
Ihaj! 
Da je kod nas bilo ( ili je) tako cesto muz bi mislo da je na medenom mjesecu.

----------


## lavko

Meni je to vrh vrhova, a njemu malo, on bi najradije svaki dan...

----------


## sirius

> Meni je to vrh vrhova, a njemu malo, on bi najradije svaki dan...


Da bih rijec rekla. 
Svaki dan je bilo na pocetku veze prije 20 godina . Kad sam bila mlada , nabrijana , na hormonima i sa mozgom na pasi.
a taj period je prosao nakon par mjeseci. I sex moze umoriti.
 :Smile: 
sory , nemam savjete za nabrijati libido na svaki dan.
mozda ti imas savjete da ja nabrijem svoj na 2-3 puta tjedno ?  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

slažem se sa sirius oko ulaska u raspoloženje, a i oko 2-3 puta tjedno  :Smile:  i moj bi najradije svaki dan, ali sam malo zarežala da izvoli postat realniji

i totalno te razumijem za raspoloženje, i ja sam bila u istoj situaciji donedavno. Imala sam osjećaj da mm cijeli dan misli na sex i kad djeca zaspu, on je već u niskom startu, a ja skidam sa sebe izbljuvanu majicu, na bradavicama još osjećam dojenje, mičem igračke s kauča, pogled mi pada na robu koju treba spremiti, suđe koje treba stavit u mašinu.. oh, gle ima kašice po podu... 50 nijansi porodiljnog

meni pomaže da napravim mali ritual da se resetiram u glavi iz uloge majke u ulogu žene. i neki klik mi se dogodio baš dok sam čitala jedan roman u kojem je bilo dosta sexa. 
uglavnom, ja uspavam malu oko 7-8, a mm odvede starijeg u krevet oko 9:30. DOk mu on čita priču i leži uz njega dok zaspe, ja se otuširam i navučem na sebe prvu haljinu koju nađem u ormaru. Možda neko fino donje rublje. Obujem jedine cipele na petu koje posjedujem. Počešljam se  :lool: , i ako uhvatim ekstra vremena, malo se i našminkam. Mislim, to sve nabrzinu, ne smije se trošit puno vremena na to jer tko zna kad će se mala probudit. Ali mi puno pomaže da se osjetim malo drugačije, i lakše mi se iz toga ubacit u raspoloženje. Otkad to radim, nekako smo se zaigrali, i dosta nam je zabavnije, zaboravimo i na djecu i na kuću (idealno bi bilo da imamo novce i logistiku otić u neki hotel na jednu večer, al daj šta daš  :lool: )

što se tiče čarobnih preparata, neki ljudi se kunu u magični učinak mace u prahu, ne samo na libido, nego općenito na nivo energije i kojekakva čuda. Koliko je znanstveno dokazano, nisam provjeravala, ja sam je probala i imala sam dojam da sam u konstantnom PMSu, tako da nekakvog efekta na hormone kao da je imala. Jedino što mogu tvrdit sa sigurnosti je da je to nešto najodvratnije i najsmrdljivije što sam ikad unijela u organizam  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

sirius, genijalno  :lool: 

Dajte neku knjigu u kojoj ima dobre erotike, ja to volim pročitati, ali rijetko naiđem.

Evo ja se mogu sjetiti knjige Badem i da mi je u knjizi Tisuću jeseni Jacoba de Zoeta bio jako erotičan opis jedenja kakija.

Tangerina, koja je to tvoja knjiga?

----------


## sirius

> sirius, genijalno 
> 
> Dajte neku knjigu u kojoj ima dobre erotike, ja to volim pročitati, ali rijetko naiđem.
> 
> Evo ja se mogu sjetiti knjige Badem i da mi je u knjizi Tisuću jeseni Jacoba de Zoeta bio jako erotičan opis jedenja kakija.
> 
> Tangerina, koja je to tvoja knjiga?


http://romansa.harfa.hr/knjiga.asp?id=2718

ovo su lagani ljubici : mozak na pasu: sa daskom erotike . Pravo stivo za domacice/kucanice/ majke koje zele ubaciti romantiku u svoj uspavni ljubavni zivot.  :Grin: 
I ne sjecam se da ima opisa djelova vocne salate, ali ima opisa nekih drugih hm... djelova.  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

A sad mi je baš žao što nisam prepisala taj odlomak u kojem lik prvi put u životu kuša kaki. Meni je skroz erotičan.

Čak sam ga i mužu čitala, kao uvod  :Grin: 


Ajde ako netko ima knjigu pri ruci, neka ga prepiše.
Sjećaš li se ti toga, *Angie*?

----------


## Ginger

Jurana  :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

Kaki.. Kaki jabuku, nadam se?  :Unsure:

----------


## Jurana

Kaki

----------


## tangerina

jurana to je taj seksi citat?  :lool:

----------


## Jurana

Na kraju ćete me natjerati da idem u gradsku knjižnicu po knjigu!  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

Moji starci imaju kaki u dvorištu pa mi ne budi apsolutno nikakve asocijacije na erotiku, dapače, uvijek mislim na kašetu kakija koji mi svake zime zgnjili na balkonu jer ne mogu uvjeriti mamu da mi ga ne donosi  :Laughing: 
Tako da sam taj opis preletila misleći na kašetu i ribanje balkona kad je konačno maknem! Eh, sve je u glavi  :Undecided:

----------


## Angie75

Btw Jurana nevjerojatno kako si me dozvala, nisam ovaj topic otvorila stoljećima!

----------


## sirius

> Moji starci imaju kaki u dvorištu pa mi ne budi apsolutno nikakve asocijacije na erotiku, dapače, uvijek mislim na kašetu kakija koji mi svake zime zgnjili na balkonu jer ne mogu uvjeriti mamu da mi ga ne donosi 
> Tako da sam taj opis preletila misleći na kašetu i ribanje balkona kad je konačno maknem! Eh, sve je u glavi


Mene kaki ne pali. Ali ga obozavam jesti. Kad ga mama donese molim te da me se sjetis. Mjenjam ga za nesto tebi privlacnije. Cokoladu?  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Sirius, dogovoreno!

----------


## lavko

MM po meni ima nerealna očekivnja i baš kao što Tangerina piše, ja stavim malu, on je već u niskom startu..a to me još više ispizdi jer ne vidi nered oko sebe, suđe, itd..al i to sam ja kriva. Bedinala sam njega, sad bedinam njega i malu. Al to je već druga tema..
Upalit ću si neki film, mene su uvijek romantične komedije sa zgodnim frajerima palile. I ovaj kaki ću probat, kud sve tud i to  :Smile: 
Maca prah nekako ne bi koristila jer su mi hormoni sprčkani tak i tak, pa još antidepresivi, ko zna što bi smućkala sve..iako sam uredno naručila afrodizijak za žene hrvatske proizvodnje. Navodno popiješ i za pola sata poludiš od želje. Ako vidite na vijestima da je muškarac iznemogao zvao policiju, to je moj muž...haha

----------


## Ginger

lavko  :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

Haha, ako pali, obavijesti nas pa i ja šaljem narudžbu  :Laughing:

----------


## AndrejaMa

:Cekam:    i   :Coffee: .....

----------


## jelena.O

> Mene kaki ne pali. Ali ga obozavam jesti. Kad ga mama donese molim te da me se sjetis. Mjenjam ga za nesto tebi privlacnije. Cokoladu?


i ja stanem u red za kakije, klinci ga jaaako vole

----------


## tangerina

Pocnete li se razmjenjivat za sjemenke i sadnice ovdje morat cete svaka napisat po seksi ulomak sa vocem po izboru za nas kojima libido treba boost  :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

Jurana je pitala koja je bila moja knjiga: Drago Glamuzina- Tri. 
Nasla je u maminoj polici  :lool:

----------


## zasad skulirana

cuj, 2-3x tjedno malo? :Shock:  meni je to super prosjek,sreca MM i ja imamo iste apetite..
pa jeli to svakodnevno onda nesto nabrzaka? 
jer,nama to (uz ufuravanje) traje po uru-uru i po...pa ko bi tako svaki dan?

mi za ufuravanje volimo skupa gledat filmice (uz vino npr), ima jako dobrih za zene,"glumci" prirodni i zgodni (bez silikona i napadne sminke),ne gledaju u kameru,bez suvisnih plitkih razgovora i sto je nama isto bitno- snimano na lijepim lokacijama i u prekasno uredjenim stanovima...cesto se uhvatimo komentirat: ajme,vidi kako dobar kauc,krevet,tapit.... :Laughing:

----------


## Optimisticna

kaki ne funkcionira   
točka
i ne znam ga jesti sexi
više onako, ko svinja

----------


## Optimisticna

mene više zanima taj afrodizijak za žene hrv. proizvodnje koji spomilje lavko...

----------


## lavko

Javit cu ti cim probam, stize sutra postom, to je sve na bazi biljaka, ja se nadam da necu jos vise poludit, al ocajna sam pa cu probat. Mislim nisam ocajna toliko al bi ipak htjela malo podivljat u krevetu, a ne da legnem ko krepana riba. 

P.s. Zasad skulirana - sat i pol!? Ma deset mi uta i putuj Selma. Sat i pol mozda na godisnjicu il kakvu prigodu. Dobri ste.

----------


## sirius

Lavko,  sa seksom 3 puta tjedno zadnje što trebaš osjećati je očaj.  :Undecided:

----------


## sirius

Smanjite seks sa 3 x tjedno pa ćeš podivljali kad ga dočeka(s)  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Šta je 3 puta tjedno puno?  :Unsure: 
Mislim, ja dozvoljavam jedan slobodan dan, ali 4!  :Laughing: 

Mislim da lavko više brine to što nema volju za sexom, a kada i krene onda ne uživa u njemu. Koliko sam shvatila. 
Nadam se da će afrodizijak pomoć, a ako ne pomogne on, onda je sve naravno u glavi. I odnosima sa mužem izvan kreveta, koji se onda nose u krevet. Možda vam samo treba više razgovora, tebi treba osjećaj da cijeni sve što radiš,  samim time unijeti u brak više nježnosti, u sex više predigre i to je to, iz lavka ćeš se pretvoriti u lavicu  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

Ja bih tim muževima koji bi svaki dan, omogućila da dožive svaki dan, pa bih vidjela žele li stvarno *svaki dan* nakon 3. dana.

Jer ja mislim da se ta upornost i proganjanje rađa baš zbog odbijanja, a da bi ih lako ispunjavanje želja brzo umirilo.

----------


## Optimisticna

> Smanjite seks sa 3 x tjedno pa ćeš podivljali kad ga dočeka(s)


ili kao u mom slučaju, rastegni desetak odnosa kroz cca godinu i pol... Pitala me sestra mm-a neki dan da li mm ima dlakava leđa jer njezin sin ima (nikako da skužimo na kog su obojica dlakavi) , a ja se ne mogu sjetiti...   :neznam:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Javit cu ti cim probam, stize sutra postom, to je sve na bazi biljaka, ja se nadam da necu jos vise poludit, al ocajna sam pa cu probat. Mislim nisam ocajna toliko al bi ipak htjela malo podivljat u krevetu, a ne da legnem ko krepana riba. 
> 
> P.s. Zasad skulirana - sat i pol!? *Ma deset mi uta i putuj Selma. Sat i pol mozda na godisnjicu il kakvu prigodu.* Dobri ste.


e pa onda bi se ja usudila reci da nije problem u tebi nego u njemu....10min je meni musko praznjenje, to zeni nikako ne moze bit gust...ok,s vremena na vrijeme (a ne kao normala) neki kvikic ali za tako nesto onda ti moras bit ultra napaljena pa da ti bude OK....umjesto nekih prahova i supstanci neka TM "malo" poradi na duzoj predigri i atmosferi pa da vidis....

----------


## lavko

Da, to tako izgleda, samo kaj ja nemam želje za više od 10 minuta. Što je jednako grozno, ali ubijaju me i lijekovi i neke naše neriješene situacije koje nosim u krevet. Mi riješimo svoje proibleme, ali i dalje imam problem lijekova, kemija me dotuče i to samo mogu kemijom riješit. 

Da, probala sam naš hrvatski afrodizijak. Kod mene nula bodova. Ko da nisam popila. 
Imam još nekaj za isprobat, pa ako bude učinkovito, izvijestit ću.

----------


## inesskica

Ja evo nakon 10 mjeseci od poroda nemam apsolutno nikakvu želju za sexom,ali ni malo...sve mi žao mm-a!
Kad krenemo u akciju ja uopće ništa ne osjećam,razlika od prije u osjećaju mi je ogromna....užas,koma....i onda kada zbrojim spavanje od 3,4 sata,pa na posao pa doma sa malom koja nema mira pola minute i jedva čekam navečer da zaspi ja mrtva legnem ,kako da se prisilim na sex...kako???...još da mi je kao prije,ali ovako....pa ne mogu vjerovati da se to tako raširilo,proširilo!!!

----------


## lulu-mama

Ma nije do prosirenja, nego hormona. Jel vjezbas keglove vjezbe za misice maternice i donjeg djela unitrasnjih misica trbuha? 

Ja sam sa sexom na Vi  :Smile:  tek nakon sto je mali navrsio punu godinu i ja prestala dojiti, polako mi se vraca neka mala zelja i libido. Manje sam umorna, a i hormoni mi se valjda vracaju u prijasnji balans. 
Pomaze i to sto mm uopce ne vrsi ni najmanji pritisak, pa i zapravo nema problema )D

----------


## lavko

Kod mene jučer pomak stoljeća, pokeksali se više od jednom! To se nije desilo..ne pamtim. 
Počela sam piti neke tablete koje naručujem izvana, biljne su, ali sam gledala na Amazinu one ocjene i odlučila probati.
Kod mene MM vrši pritisak.

----------


## lavko

Nisam se dugo javljala, baš sam u velikoj strci ali da updateam situaciju, možda nekom pomogne.
Ja  sam na kraju kupila tablete preko Amazona koje utječu na libido i  žene...nikad ludjeg seksa! To je neopisivo. Ja sam nonstop mislila na  seks...ali, kako u mom životu biva, te tablete poništavaju učinak  antidepresiva i nisam ih smjela više piti. Vrijedilo je..
Onda sam  otišla kod faramceuta Stribora Markovića da mi nešto preporuči, uzeo je u  obzir moju terapiju i dao mi sirup na bazi vrkute. Nije loše, ali onaj  učinak tableta je neponovljiv..
Eto koga zanima, mogu sve na pp.

----------


## Lili75

a bem ti muževe još zbog njih se trebaju pit i tablete  :Laughing: 

*lavko*, mislim da i tebi malo s...  dobro dođe za opuštanje.

Žene drage doći će to kad djeca počnu spavat i budete odmornije, ajd nije preša.

----------


## sirius

Daj molim te posalji link na pp, stvarno me zanima sastav tog cuda .

----------


## Ginger

vidi ove sirius, ko fol sastav je zanima  :Grin:   :lool:

----------


## sirius

> vidi ove sirius, ko fol sastav je zanima


Brinem se za lavkino zdravlje. Tko zna sto su Kinezi unutra stavili . : dr. Oz:
 :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> Brinem se za lavkino zdravlje. Tko zna sto su Kinezi unutra stavili . : dr. Oz:


dobar izgovor zlata vrijedi  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> dobar izgovor zlata vrijedi


 :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

> vidi ove sirius, ko fol sastav je zanima


 :Grin:

----------


## Optimisticna

a ko zna.... možda se može ubrat negdje oko kuće...  :Wink: 

lavko šalji na pp

----------


## lavko

Tablete su od nekih pustih biljaka, najzastupljaniji je list damjane, njega su koristile Inke i Maye..brijem da taj ne
raste u okolici Zaprešića :D
Zanimljivo je što sam ja stalno mislila na keks, ne samo kada smo se keksali već u toku dana, ono sto obaveza a ja mislim na jedno..ko da mi je netko presadio muški mozak, majke mi.

----------


## sirius

Zato te i nije na forumu bilo. :D

----------


## Ginger

Pretpostavljam da nije za dojilje  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

Jel se tu neki red formirao? :D

----------


## Apsu

Hahahah umirem  :Laughing:

----------


## Jurana

A možda neki žele znati koje bilje izbjegavati ubuduće  :Cool:

----------


## Ginger

> A možda neki žele znati koje bilje izbjegavati ubuduće


...davati muzevima  :lool:

----------


## Jurana

Kao da su samo muževi uvijek problem!

----------


## kudri

pa zakaj na pp, daj tu fino link, pa da se i mi zabavljamo doma! :D

----------


## Ginger

> Kao da su samo muževi uvijek problem!


Ahaaa, ti si se dosla hvaliti  :lool:

----------


## lavko

Pa jel smijem dat link? Zove se Zenofem. Uguglajte. Jos se sa sjetom sjecam ta dva tjedna. .

----------


## jelena.O

pa kolko si toga pila na dan da si potrošila sve?

----------


## sirius

Hahaha
hoces se ubaciti za preostale , jelena ? 
 :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Pila tri dnevno, tako pise u uputi. Ostalo mi je pola ali cuvam ih, ako mi se maca sasusi do kraja, pocugat cu i njih, makar skrenula. A sto sam prosta.

----------


## jelena.O

> Hahaha
> hoces se ubaciti za preostale , jelena ?


ne , zaobilazim lijekove svake vrste u širom krugu dok mogu

----------


## Doga

Sve su prirodni sastojci, biljni mix.. znam curu koja ih je plasirala na trziste i probala sam ih, osobno sam se samo 'cudno osjecala'.. ali inace povecavaju želju, osjetilnost, uzbuđenje, lakše dostizanje orgazama, itsl.

Isprobano je na mnogo zena i vecini odgovara.. :D

----------


## Sadie

Ova tema mi je otrkiće foruma. Bacam se i ja na te tabletice s Amazona.
Ja sam rodila prije skoro 3 mjeseca na cr. Nemremo se seksati jer me boli kao da sam se sva stisla. Još mi m nije došla i ne peru me hormoni jer ne dojim. Bila sam pod velikim stresom nekih mjesec dana nakon poroda, ali to više ne bi trebao biti problem. I kod mene je ista priča - umorna sam, nemam predaha od male, navečer samo gledam što trebam pospremiti i prirediti za sutra, čim legnem istog trena zaspem. I kakav sad pak seks!? Uopće mi nije nimalo do njega. Ne da mi se niti mi je lijepo. Povremeno se upustim u tu avanturu čisto da vidim je li se išta promijenilo, al malo sutra.

----------


## ivana.sky

Proslo je skoro 2mj od poroda, a ja jos uvijek ne mogu... bolno mi je... ne zelimo silit tako da se zabavimo na drugacije nacine ali fali mi sex kao sex... imate li kakvih savjeta kako si pomoc? Mislim da mi je vise strah u glavi nego fizicki jer su me svi isplasili da se pripremim na bol, pa vjerovatno "boli" i vise neg sto zbilha boli

----------


## Apsu

Ma kaj 2 mjeseca, prvi puta sam se uopce posexala nakon 3 mjeseca, a prvi puta pravo nakon 4.  Boljelo je sve do 6-tog mjeseca dok nisam dobila menstruaciju, tada kao da se dolje nesto desilo i odjednom je sex postao divan!

----------


## Jurana

ivana.sky, lubrikant. Ima u DM-u.

----------


## ivana.sky

> ivana.sky, lubrikant. Ima u DM-u.


Stvarno pomogne?

Ja dobila mengu 6.tjedan....

----------


## Jurana

Stvarno pomogne.

----------


## lavko

Meni je godinu dana nakon poroda srednja žalost, dva put mjesečno imam stvarno volju, ostalo mi je rekreativno...al mene peru ti antidepresivi, ubiše mi libido.

----------


## ivana.sky

> ivana.sky, lubrikant. Ima u DM-u.


Nije pomoglo  :Sad: 

Ja imam i volje i zelje, al bas nam ne ide... a polako malo po malo... vald cemo nadoc...

----------


## Apsu

Nije ni meni pomogao. Jednostavno treba vremena. 

(Ljutim se dan danas na sve ljude i sve portale koji su me uvjerili da babinje traje 6 tjedana i da je žena nakon toga spremna da skoči na noge lagane i bude normalna ko prije. Meni je trebalo 3 mjeseca da dođem k sebi, kakvih 6 tjedana.)

----------


## Sadie

Ja ne razmišljam o keksu. Donedavno me je dosta boljelo, presušila sam, a nemam niti volje. Sad se popravlja stanje, al sve je to nekak jadno. Ne znam je li to zbog hormona ili obaveza, al to me jednostavno ne zanima. Ak mi dođe volja, ne da mi se gnjavit već rađe spavam. Zapravo, ak nisam s bebom il ne radim ništa - ja bih spavala.

----------


## lavko

Hahaha Sadie, e baš tako! Ajme kad bi muževi ovo pročitali....moj bi non stop, da može, on bi dva puta dnevno..come on, to smo radili kad smo se upoznali.
Jesu on i stvarno tako glupi da ne kuže??

----------


## Apsu

Nisu glupi, samo si ne mogu pomoć  :Smile:  Velika je razlika između muškog i ženskog tijela, uma i hormona koji upravljaju njima.
Uostalom, prekrasno je da te želi. Zar bi radije da nije zainteresiran za tebe i da se moraš pitati da li si mu uopće privlačna?

----------


## lavko

Ma naravno da ne, kad ne napada, zapitam se...
Ali malo, malo razumijevanja za to što ne skačem na njega nakon cjelodnevnog rada, što trčim po kući da sve bude sređeno, i što sam na kraju umorna...možda da malopodijelimo obaveze, i ja bih imala više volje. To je ono žensko - seks dolazi iz glave.

----------


## Sadie

E, baš to. Malo razumijevanja ne bi odmoglo. Kuži on da mi je naporno, al zaboravi kad je "razigran".

----------


## bubekica

A mozda da jedan dan ne bude sve sredjeno?
Mi smo danas imali bas takav.

A zasto ja citam teme o sexu nakon poroda, e to se i ja pitam.

----------


## 123beba

Pa Bubi i ti si sad frisko "nakon poroda". Nema veze što to nije fizički tako, ali i samo postojanje tog malog stvorenja utjece na rekreaciju ove vrste  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Bubi, zato što će ti trebati, pa da budeš upoznata sa problematikom  :Grin: 
Ti si štrebko, ko i ja  :Wink: 

On topic-mm često voljan i željan, ja povremeno dobijem želju, ali kad se i uspijemo sastati na istom mjestu, sami, voljni i željni, moj mozak ne prestaje vrtiti i ne mogu se dovoljno opustiti da to bude to. Al ne odustajemo, doći će i taj dan  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Ma ja bih se trebala najprije pet tjedana opuštati - samo ležati da niš ne radim i da ne mislim, e onda bi se htjela možda i poseksat.Ma da ja smijem onaj afrodizijak..uh, što je to bilo dobro!

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam nedugo pocela pit ashwawagandu, bez nekog posebnog razloga, imam ju pa ajde. I skuzih da bi se stalno sexala. Odem citat i stvarno dize libido. Ko ne doji nek proba. Jos super utjece na umor i zivce..

----------


## lavko

Hm! Izguglala sam je...ne piše ništa za antidepresive, može se kombinirati, osim kaj mogu zaspat za volanom, ali između seksa i vožnje, ipak biram - seks.

----------


## Apsu

:Grin:

----------


## ivana.sky

Hahaha  :lool:  dobro je dok ne pise "zaspati za vrijeme sexa" 

Ja sam po tom pitanju sad ko musko.. ja bi stalno mogla... mm mi ne smije ni blizu, doslovce ga namirisim i gotovo... vald hormoni... nije ni on bolji..  a kontam i dugo smo radili na bebi tako da smo vrrrlo cesto bili u akcijama pa nam sad to sve fali  :neznam:

----------


## Sadie

> Ja sam nedugo pocela pit ashwawagandu, bez nekog posebnog razloga, imam ju pa ajde. I skuzih da bi se stalno sexala. Odem citat i stvarno dize libido. Ko ne doji nek proba. Jos super utjece na umor i zivce..


U tabletama il prahu? Jesi kupila online ili u nekoj ljekarni? Ja bih to.

----------


## Apsu

U prahu, kupila u terri organici. Mislim da ima i u biobio.

----------


## Sadie

Je li fuj za piti?

----------


## Apsu

Nije! Promješa se u vodi, nema skoro okusa. Umirem od užasa kad pijem spirulinu ili klorelu, njih više nikad neću kupiti u prahu, al ginseng, ashwawaganda ili brahmi su skroz neutralni i lako se piju.
Evo, ovu imam: https://www.google.hr/search?q=ashwa...WsXIxCPoQ1M%3A

----------


## Sadie

Super, nabavim si to čim ću biti blizu jednog od dućana. MM će ti biti jako zahvalan za učinak.  :Smile:  A i ja ću se osjećati kao normalna osoba.

----------


## Apsu

Koliko sam sebe popratila, bilo mi je potrebno 3 do 4 dana da počnem skakat na mm čim ga vidim  :Grin: 
(I ako želiš balans, nemoj dat i mm-u da ju pije  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Sadie

To je super brzo. Očekivala sam rezultate tek nakon neka 2 tjedna.
Aaaa, ne, ne dam mu da primiriši. Kad se zalaufam s praškićem, ima da ga naganjam po doma i budem uspaljena faca.  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

I ja sam naručila ashwagandhu, čekam da mi dođe..

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam škrta platiti poštarinu 25 kn pa ću za 10 dana navratiti do Bio&Bio (ak nema štengi da mogu uć s kolicima - to mi je sad kriterij za dućane).

----------


## lavko

Ima ih sad skoro u svakom trg.centru, evo sad se otvara uskoro u CC East.

----------


## Sadie

Mislila sam da sam tamo vidjela, al na njihovoj stranici nema te lokacije. Znači, ipak sam dobro vidjela - uskoro nam i tamo stiže. Super. Izgleda da ću često ići tamo. Zapravo, MM će vjerojatno paziti da uvijek imam doma zalihu.  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

Stigla mi je ashwagandha..ja sad ne znam jel od jedne žličice, jel od umišljanja, jel od plodnih dana ali večeras sam skočila na muža što dugo nisam. Au.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ma e,nakon samo jednog uzimanja? a što će joj sad skočit prodaja.... :Grin:

----------


## lavko

Ma ni ja ne vjerujem, mislim da mi je sredina ciklusa, ali za tjedan dana ako budem ovako zainteresirana, počet ću vjerovat.

----------


## nanimira

Cure, znate jelda da se ashwagandha ne smije uzimati s nekim lijekovima?

http://www.livestrong.com/article/50...ion-medicines/

----------


## Apsu

Nanimira, ne znam jel jos dojis, al ne ide uz dojenje. Za drugo ne znam.

Lavko,  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Aha sad vidim da to nisi pitala nego upozorila.

Caj od gospine trave, ashwawa, valerijana, gotu kola i 100 drugih divnih biljaka djeluje na zivce, tj umiruje ih, opusta i mice depresiju i anksioznost.  A to isto rade i lijekovi, pa se tu ne slazu valjda jer djeluju na iste receptore. No, kom je ilad smetalo dodatno umirenje :D

Prijatelj godinama kombinira oboje, s vremenom lijekove sve manje, i nista mu nije.. 

Ja se nekako uvijek vodim za onim- ako ja ne vidim da mi smeta, onda mi ne smeta. No, uvijek se treba siroko raspitati i uzet sve u obzir pa odlucit sam na kraju.

----------


## nanimira

Naravno da dojim, pa tko je vidio prestat ( tako misli moja signorina  :Grin: ).

----------


## Apsu

Jedino ja imam dijete koje je vidjelo prestat  :drama: 

Gura sisu i viče "banaa,banaaa" ... Tako da sam spremila sisu, dala mu bananu, nisam ju više vadila i on ju nikad više nije tražio  :durise: 
No, sad bar ne moram čitat što sve ne ide uz dojenje  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

E pa s mojim happy pillsima nema kontraindikacije...doduše, današnji entuzijazam nije kao jučerašnji, pa bit će da mi se jučer posrećilo.

----------


## jelena.O

možda si manje stavila?

----------


## lavko

Haha, uskoro ću na šeflje pit ashwagandhe

----------


## lavko

Već 2 tjedna pijem ashwagandhu pa je red da izvjestim o učincima...mogu reći da je ashwagandha nešto tipa tiha voda brege dere, nije seksualno ludilo ko onaj Zenofem (nikad više takvog seksa :Sad:  ali nešto se ipak dešava, imam želju češće od jednom mjesečno.

----------


## Apsu

Super, i to je napredak  :Smile: .
Sex je na prvom mjestu u glavi i u stabilnom odnosu sa suprugom, onda je ovo secer na kraju.
Ako su problemi i zamjeranja u odnosima, bit ce problemi i u krevetu, a ovakve biljke su onda super ne samo zbog sexa nego umire covjeka, pa mirnije rjesava te probleme. Pa se posexa.. I super  :Grin: 

No, casica vina i nemoj rec da nikad vise onakvog sexa :D

----------


## zutaminuta

Doktor mi je čudno pičku sašio tako da me boli/smeta/neugoda pri odnosu i četiri mjeseca nakon poroda.

----------


## Apsu

> *Doktor mi je čudno pičku sašio* tako da me boli/smeta/neugoda pri odnosu i četiri mjeseca nakon poroda.


Izvrištala sam seee aaaaaahahahhahaah  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Pratio me isti osjećaj sve do 6 mjeseci nakon poroda dok nisam dobila mengu.

----------


## LEIRmam

> Doktor mi je čudno pičku sašio tako da me boli/smeta/neugoda pri odnosu i četiri mjeseca nakon poroda.


Umireeem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:   Sorry vjerujem da tebi nije smiješno, ali ja plačem od smijeha... I mene je bilo dosta dugo strah, ali sve je više bilo na psihičkoj bazi i kada sam se opet naučila opustiti, vratilo se sve na staro...

----------


## lavko

Hahahaha e nasmijame..pa kaj ak je malo ušreg, reci muŽu da i a zavoj nakon ulaza

----------


## ivana.sky

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  hahahaa
Kod nas i dalje jaako slab pomak

----------


## Sadie

I ja sam se osjećala kao da je mala napravila nepopravljivu štetu pri izlazu (ko kad rock zvijezde unište hotel) il da su me zašili di treba bit otvoreno. Jedino što sam ja rodila na carski, pa mi niš nije bilo jasno.  :Laughing:  Sve nekak tijesno, suho i bolno. 
I kod nas slab pomak. Još nisam kupila čarobni prašak. Ionak sam imala zdravstvenih problema pa nisam bila ni stanju zadnja 3 tjedna. Sad sam imala 2. mengu pa su se hormoni unormalili i sve bude išlo "glađe". Kad se uspalim od fuk-praška.

----------


## Kaae

Tijesno, suho (a kod nekih i bolno) ima veze s manjkom estrogena i s dojenjem.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Tijesno, suho (a kod nekih i bolno) ima veze s manjkom estrogena i s dojenjem.


Da to mi je i dr rekla... i kod mene druga menga... mozda pomogne sa hormonima i manjkom boli kad vec lubrikant nije

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni ovo baš fizički smeta. Napravio se brabonjak od mesa jer je stegnuo koncem veći komad dok je šivao i sada je to tako zaraslo. Ne ide mi se na operaciju zbog toga, najradije bih samo otrgla.

----------


## annie84

> Tijesno, suho (a kod nekih i bolno) ima veze s manjkom estrogena i s dojenjem.


Došla sam točno ovo napisati.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Meni ovo baš fizički smeta. Napravio se brabonjak od mesa jer je stegnuo koncem veći komad dok je šivao i sada je to tako zaraslo. Ne ide mi se na operaciju zbog toga, najradije bih samo otrgla.


Pa, onda otrgni.

----------


## lavko

I ja imam taj brabonjak al mene ne smeta..al je sve dolje rašireno, ajme meni

----------


## Vrci

> Meni ovo baš fizički smeta. Napravio se brabonjak od mesa jer je stegnuo koncem veći komad dok je šivao i sada je to tako zaraslo. Ne ide mi se na operaciju zbog toga, najradije bih samo otrgla.


I ja imam malo tog "divljeg mesa". Al cini mi se da se to nekako samo smanjilo,sad nakon god i pol. Al ruzno je
Cak mi je i moja gin rekla da kazem na iducem porodu da poprave to  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana.sky

I ja to imam i ruzno mi je... a moja dr bas komentirala kak je lijepo sve zasiveno i zaraslo..  kak tek onda bude kad nije "lijepo"?  :Undecided:

----------


## Vrci

Iako meni je gin rekla da nije puno do loseg sivanja,nego i do nacina na koji nam koza i mesi zaraste i obnavlja se. Ja sumnjam da mi je mozda neki sav puknuo jer mi bas cudno izgleda

----------


## Sadie

Kupila sam ovaj praškić. Meni je to traumatično za piti. Stavila sam u čaj, sa šećerom, praškom za sladoled od vanilije. Ufff, tak ga dugo pijuckam da mi se napravi talog na dnu. Bljak. Do sad sam ga popila možda 3 puta. A baš me veselio i antistresni učinak.

----------


## Boxica

> Kupila sam ovaj praškić. Meni je to traumatično za piti. Stavila sam u čaj, sa šećerom, praškom za sladoled od vanilije. Ufff, tak ga dugo pijuckam da mi se napravi talog na dnu. Bljak. Do sad sam ga popila možda 3 puta. A baš me veselio i antistresni učinak.


ja sam ga pila sa cedevitom od naranče (nekako mi se najmanje osjetio) i obavezno na eks

apropo antistresnog učinka, ja nisam vidjela napredak (a pila sam ga nekih dva mjeseca)...

----------


## Lisbeth

Da ne otvaram novu temu, zanima me ima li itko iskustva sa strahom od seksa nakon poroda na psihickoj odnosno emotivnoj bazi. Stvar je u tome da sam neplanirano ostala trudna i decko me ostavio (iako sam mislila da nam veza funkcionira i da to nikad ne bi napravio). Naravno zadrzala sam bebicu i presretna sam sama s njom. Medutim, eto dogodilo se neocekivano da se jedno prijateljstvo razvilo u nesto vise, medutim mene je panicno strah upustiti se u seks bez obzira na zastitu jer sve stiti 99%, a onaj 1% je uvijek rizik da zena ostane trudna. Dok ne prestanem dojiti necu se upustati u nikakve kombinacije s pilulama, medutim kako stvari stoje cini mi se da me ni pilule ni kondomi ni nikakva sredstva nece uspjeti opustiti da se ponovno upustim u odnose. Nadam se da netko ima bar slicno iskustvo i neki savjet  :Smile:

----------


## Sanny25

Mamite krenula citat ovu temu jer eto otkad sam dosla kuc iz rodilista ja imam tolku zelju za sexom da sam vec pocela i razmisljat o tome da se i upustim u tu avanturu...prosla su 3 tj krvarenja skoro pa i nema al zato sve veca zelja je tu...treci vag.porod bez ikakvih problema ,pucanja i sl.nakon prva dva sam cekala pregled jer i nisam imala zelju,al sad se nemogu docekat tog pregleda.iz vaseg iskustva krenuti u tu avanturu ili opet jos cekat?

----------


## Roimeda

Da li ste cekale prvi pregled kod ginekologa ili ste se vec upustile u odnose prije?
I ja sam bila rezana i sivana i neznam kad to otprilike zaraste rana..

----------

